# to loose weight



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

I started taking medication on July 2008 and in half a year doubled my weight. all my life I had around 105,82 pounds and all of a sudden - because of the drugs that made me hungry all the time - I ended up with almost 220,46 pounds!! my muscles weren't ready for that increase and I lost a lot of flexibility. then a new drug came to the market - one that doesn't change our appetite - and I set the goal to return to my old weight. it's still my goal. I started the new medication on June 2010 and had reached 154,32 pounds by New Year. just eating a lot less. this year a few setbacks happened in my life and my doctor prescribed me a new antidepressive that made me eat all over again. now I'm with 165,35 pounds and a little sad about it. I made a huge effort last year and I'm still so far from my goal which is 110,23 pounds. all I do is eat less. I've tryed the gymn twice but it's hard to look myself in the mirror all the time and I gave up. what I did to loose weight was have a yogurt for breakfast, eat fruit or a couple of cookies (without sugar) in the middle of the morning, eat whatever I want at lunch (dessert only on Sundays), have a yogurt in the middle of the afternoon and another one at dinner. now I've lost a bit control over my hunger and I've been eating a lot of chocolates lately  I also lost a lot of hair with the drugs and the diet so my self image is not so good and I tend to eat when I feel this way. nevertheless MY GOAL IS TO BE BACK TO MY REGULAR WEIGHT  and I'll be glad to share the news!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

shantiana said:


> my self image is not so good and I tend to eat when I feel this way. nevertheless MY GOAL IS TO BE BACK TO MY REGULAR WEIGHT  and I'll be glad to share the news!


This is gonna be the hardest thing to do. ANyway, if u do eat when you're down, I bet eating does make u feel batter and raises your mood. 
U can try to raise your mood through other methods , for exeample by exercising, sport gives u a big release of endorphines.  Try this when you're feeling low, it takes only 4 minutes, see if u feel better afterwards. I know I do


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks RenegadeReloaded  the exercises doesn't look that easy but I got the idea and it's a great suggestion. I'll give it a try for sure  instead of eating I'll jump! or go for a walk!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Your not fat, your chunky but funky.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 13 stone I checked today that's like 180 pounds or 82kg. My BMI says obese just! I lost 2 stone this time last year but put it back on by not being able to get any exercise due to the constant terrible weather in the UK. Not happy!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi shantiana, congratulations with losing so much weight already! You should be proud for giving such an effort despite your adversities.

Would you consider a simple exercise routine such as walking? It doesn't need to be much, maybe build up to 30-40 minutes a day, this will do wonders! Perhaps there are nearby vineyards to walk past?  Swimming is also very good, it helps with overall body tone, but of couse it is not as easy to find places to swim.

The reason that I suggest an exercise routine is that your body will burn energy at higher levels even after you finish exercising, so it really does help to do this. Exercise is also a natural mood enhancer.

Keep it up, and keep posting progress when and if you like. Best wishes!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie for losing weight!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

This is one of my goals as well. Especially after posting a picture in the picture thread and getting called "thick" and "bear of a man"


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Your not fat, your chunky but funky.


LOL :thanks


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

NikNak31 said:


> I'm 13 stone I checked today that's like 180 pounds or 82kg. My BMI says obese just! I lost 2 stone this time last year but put it back on by not being able to get any exercise due to the constant terrible weather in the UK. Not happy!


NikNak congrats on last year effort. I used to climb the stairs of the building where I lived, up and down, because of the bad weather... don't do it for quite some time though  you might try and do the same!


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

gilt said:


> Would you consider a simple exercise routine such as walking? It doesn't need to be much, maybe build up to 30-40 minutes a day, this will do wonders! Perhaps there are nearby vineyards to walk past?  Swimming is also very good, it helps with overall body tone, but of couse it is not as easy to find places to swim.


Hi gilt  great suggestions and very well put! thanks for the encouragement. my doctor prescribed me the same thing but I've some trouble leaving the house alone and I used to do it with my mom which can be very annoying. she does her best but she is always telling me what to do and it's not relaxing to walk with someone that is always correcting us. lol. since I don't have anyone else to walk with, I used to climb the stairs inside the building where I lived, up and down. you're very right I must do some exercise! I've a feeling this year I'm going to leave my shell  since I joined SAS that I feel less alone!

today I ate some chocolate after lunch. I've to regain my determination  I moved home this month, I just might go climb the stairs to know the new building! :boogie


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie for losing weight!


thank you :clap


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> This is one of my goals as well. Especially after posting a picture in the picture thread and getting called "thick" and "bear of a man"


Hi Jacob  who called you that have a bad sense of humour!!  if you put yourself to it I'm sure you can do it  and you can share your experiences over here. you're a lot younger than me, your body will respond more easily. if we weren't so far away we could walk together like @gilt suggested.


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

*me before and now...*








me before the medication...








... and now, after losing some weight.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck losing the weight, you will be able to do it! Keep looking at the old picture for motivation and to remind yourself how good you will look if you stick to your diet and exercise schedule. Maybe throw away the chocolates or hide them to avoid temptation.  I guess I'm very lucky that I can eat whatever I want and not put on weight. I would like to gain a few pounds actually but it's not easy.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

shantiana said:


> me before the medication...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the top photo your normal weight that you have been most of your life? if it is I'd think you will get back down it normally. 
I got a m8 who eats constantly and is skinny. :idea


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

NikNak31 said:


> is the top photo your normal weight that you have been most of your life? if it is I'd think you will get back down it normally.


Hi NikNak, yes the top photo is my normal weight :yes. to me it's taking too long to get back down! but thank you for your positiveness :clap


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

crsohr said:


> I guess I'm very lucky that I can eat whatever I want and not put on weight. I would like to gain a few pounds actually but it's not easy.


yes, you're very lucky  thank you for the incentive


----------



## lustforlouis (Mar 15, 2011)

hi shantiana! i feel you completely. i'm taking meds which is making me gain weight as well. so i'm taking an alternative form of medication right now, something herbal. just keep looking at your old picture or old clothes you used to fit in for motivation. 

also, i once tried a no-carb diet for 3 months. i only consumed carbs like rice or pasta once a week, and ate veg and chicken for the rest of my days. i lost 10kg (around 20 pounds, i think?) within 3 months. dropped from a size UK12 to UK10. i was not working at that time so it was easier for me to control the type of food i consumed. but since i started my new job, i relied on outside food too much and i gained back the weight i lost.  so what you really need is just motivation and determination. believe in yourself and the rest of the world will follow! =)


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been slowly losing weight for 3 years now it takes forever to get that last 20 extra pounds off. Luckily for me I don't put it back on either I keep reinforcing a strict diet and exerise plan of which involves 5 miles of brisk walking 5 days a week to campus from and inbetween train stations and home.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

This is a goal for me also. I've stuggled with depression and total apathy for the past few years and it caused me to put on weight. I'm hoping to get to my old weight by July. I have vacation plans for the summer and want to feel and look my best. I've lost weight before so I know I can do it..I just have to stay motivated. 
I've been spending about 35 minutes walking and jogging on a treadmill or outside..hope to work my way up to an hour. I write everything I eat down and count the calories so I know I don't go over. Chocolate is a big weakness for me too..so far I haven't given in to it. I chew gum or suck on low calorie hard candy if I'm craving sweets. 
I recommend going on a high fiber and protein diet(veggies, beans, nuts, and lean meats like turkey, fish and chicken) if you're struggling with hunger. Also stick to whole grain carbs (no white bread or rice) to keep your blood sugar from spiking and causing hunger.


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

lustforlouis said:


> hi shantiana! i feel you completely. i'm taking meds which is making me gain weight as well. so i'm taking an alternative form of medication right now, something herbal.


I wish I could do that too, but I've a psychosis so I really need the drugs I'm taking right now. good luck with your diet, dear. I'm happy the herbal alternative is working for you


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

daniel1989 said:


> I've been slowly losing weight for 3 years now it takes forever to get that last 20 extra pounds off. Luckily for me I don't put it back on either I keep reinforcing a strict diet and exerise plan of which involves 5 miles of brisk walking 5 days a week to campus from and inbetween train stations and home.


CONGRATULATIONS  I must do some exercise as well!


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> This is a goal for me also. I've stuggled with depression and total apathy for the past few years and it caused me to put on weight. I'm hoping to get to my old weight by July.


Hi Melissa  sorry to hear about your depression, it's never easy. I'm sure you're going to make it! thank you for the diet suggestions. that's more or less what I eat (except for the whole grains) I used to be a vegan when I lived on my own (just missed cheese!). now, since I got really ill, I'm back with my mother and I started eating what's available but I don't like meat very much.


----------

